# Redneck Cider Press



## Fletch_W (Sep 1, 2011)

There are plenty of goods ones for sale for $200, and that's what I'd do if I had a lot of apples to press. 

I'm looking at doing 5 bushels or so this fall. 

I've got a car jack (the little kind, not the floor jacks [although I've got a floor jack too]), and an old pot I don't mind drilling holes through the side, a cuisinart to pulp them, and pillow cases galore. 

I just need a way to mount the pot to the jack in an appropriate way, and some way to catch and channel the cider into a container as it runs out the side holes. 

Any ideas?


----------



## chadf (Sep 1, 2011)

I got one.

Pot with holes inside a bigger rubber maid container.
Find pot the fits the pot with holes (like stacking pots under sink)
Mount jack upside down over pot without holes
Then just jack against something solid, that it'll fit under.
(a truck bumper was my first thought, with out build something and securing it to the ground)


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmmm..... from google image search.


----------



## biggsteve (Oct 20, 2011)

i went to google.  typed in 'home made apple press'

got tons of hits.  several u-tube videos.

simple to make.  bottle jack in a frame.  bingo!


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Nov 4, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> There are plenty of goods ones for sale for $200, and that's what I'd do if I had a lot of apples to press.
> 
> I'm looking at doing 5 bushels or so this fall.
> 
> ...



Was curious about this also, dont want to spend two hundred or so.

What if you took a cheap blender, blended/chopped the apples, then poured the contents into pilow case and into primary? I know stems should be removed, what about the seeds?


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 4, 2011)

OneCrazyGeek said:


> Was curious about this also, dont want to spend two hundred or so.
> 
> What if you took a cheap blender, blended/chopped the apples, then poured the contents into pilow case and into primary? I know stems should be removed, what about the seeds?



I did that exact thing 4 years ago, used a pillow case for a strainer. It did not work. All the apple juice is still caught up in the cells of the shredded apple. It needs hundreds of pounds, thousands of pounds, of pressure to extract it all.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Nov 5, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> I did that exact thing 4 years ago, used a pillow case for a strainer. It did not work. All the apple juice is still caught up in the cells of the shredded apple. It needs hundreds of pounds, thousands of pounds, of pressure to extract it all.



Thanks for the response.  A guy at one of the local brew/wine shops told me there is a guy in Ellijay that will crush them for you if you take your primary bucket and buy from him. Have not been able to find anyone, do not have any contacts in that area.

Did a google search a few weeks back but no luck.


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 5, 2011)

That's because it's technically illegal in GA. Go to South Carolina.. no problem. I recommend Mountain Rest Orchard off 107 near Walhalla. 

In GA, the Ag Department thinks it's too unsafe for us to buy actual fresh press cider. It's totally fine to buy apples, but if those apples are pressed and drained into a jug, it's illegal. I know, it's ridiculous, but it's the law in GA, and people have broken the law and people have been busted for it. Again, it's ridiculous. That's why I get the fresh cider from SC.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Nov 7, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> That's because it's technically illegal in GA. Go to South Carolina.. no problem. I recommend Mountain Rest Orchard off 107 near Walhalla.
> 
> In GA, the Ag Department thinks it's too unsafe for us to buy actual fresh press cider. It's totally fine to buy apples, but if those apples are pressed and drained into a jug, it's illegal. I know, it's ridiculous, but it's the law in GA, and people have broken the law and people have been busted for it. Again, it's ridiculous. That's why I get the fresh cider from SC.



Thank you for the info. Looks like I will talk to the guy at the local shop and see why he gave me bad info.

Instead of apples, I might try something with bananas.


----------

